# Host parents for exchange students?



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

Are there any on here?

I am hosting a 16 year old girl from Thailand this year and a 16 year old girl from Germany. This is my third year of hosting, and I still find it challenging to suddenly be the mama of a teenager. (my own daughter is 6 years old) i would love to connect with other host mamas.


----------



## MCsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

We are not one yet - but we have all the paperwork in, passed the background check, and have our 'home visit' next Thursday. I am excited. My two kids (DD 5 and DS almost 3) are really excited that someone 'from the other side of the world' might come and live in our house.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

Do you know where your student will be from?
I've hosted a boy from Japan, a girl from Germany and now these two. The boy was my first experience and it was amazing, we are still very close to him. the girl, well that's a different story. It didn't work out and she ended up changing homes. they say that happens about 10% of the time.

Good luck with the approval process! I know it can be nerve wracking.


----------



## gen24 (May 12, 2009)

I don't host any exchange students, but I just wanted to say that over 10 years ago, I was one at 17 years old. It was extremely difficult, but overall, the experience was great and I ended up meeting my husband








My host family and I didn't get along that well (it's hard being in a new family at 17 with new rules) so I didn't keep in touch, but I am forever greatful that they let me be a part of their home for a whole year.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

gen> I appreciate hearing about it from the other perspective!

was there anything your host parents could have done to make it easier on you? Help me learn from your experience.


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

I was an exchange student when I was 16! I'm still in touch with my family and if I have a boy (I'm due in 5 days) I'm naming him after my host dad.

We had some rough times but we got through them. Remember that students will be different from what you expect and are making some huge changes. I don't think my host mom ever quite understood how different my US family was from her family. Not that you can be expected to see and understand everything, but students can be making some huge adjustments without your realizing it. As I've gotten older I can see it more from her point of view but it's harder at 16.

I think it's fabulous that you're going to be host families! Good luck and have a great time! My husband and I definitely want to host someday but right now we don't have the room







Hopefully someday we'll be able to give the great experience we had to someone else (my husband was an exchange student, too).


----------

